
Why Is India So Behind? – The Question I Get from Westerners - kumarski
http://engineersf.com/why-is-india-so-behind-the-question-i-get-from-westerners/
======
known
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blind_men_and_an_elephant](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blind_men_and_an_elephant)

